# Any differences in clutch pivot ball?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm talking about the ball stud that screws into the block and supports one end of the clutch Z bar. Do the BOP cars take a different stud than a Chevy? If so, is it the length that's different? I'm hooking up the clutch linkage on my 66 GTO, and running into some issues, I suspect the stud or fork, or maybe both are wrong.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't tell you if other GM makes had variations but Pontiac did make changes for later year models and there are 2 styles I'm aware of.
These are OE for '64-70+


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I removed mine today, it has a total length of 2.40, I see that Ames carries a new GM stud, I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have found longer ones on 6 cylinders and Chevrolets ,,,

GREAT pics Junior !!


----------

